# 10 gallon tank



## Smoothtinge (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi I have a 10 gallon tank that I am planning on planting some HC in for a carpet. I am also planning on planting some crypts and hornwort. I was wondering the hood says max wattage 25watts does that mean per bulb or is for both bulbs? If it is per bulb I was looking at Ottlite 25watt HD CFL from Lowes they also have a 15watt version. Do you think I should leave the little plastic splash guard over the bulb since it isnt very clear I feel like it may diminish the light going into the tank. The hood does have reflectors behind the bulbs. I would greatly appreciate some tips.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Smoothtinge,

It is probably 25 watts per socket, at least that is what the All-Glass hoods hold. You might want to look up the manufacturer and see what they say.

The Java Fern and Hornwort will not need the 25 watt bulbs, but the HC may. You could start with the 15 watt bulbs and upgrade to 25 watt if needed. Look for "Daylight" bulbs with about a 6500K rating for best plant growth. I would probably remove the plastic shield, it could melt and extra heat will shorten the bulb's life.


----------



## sampster5000 (Jul 24, 2010)

Im using a 15 watt 6500k light on my 10 gallon. I had no idea there were 25 watt lights. You say they are at lowes? I gotta look this up! I dont do HC but I have hornwort. It is thriving. Its already formed a blanket over the top of the tank. Its growing like crazy. My Java Fern is doing OK but not the best. I have Crypt Wendtii and its doing fine too.


----------

